# Crate suggestions



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I plan on Crate training Rocky when he comes home, but I am unsure of which size is best to get. Do you guys have suggestions on the crate size? And do you prefer the airline type crates or the wire? I am sort of leaning towards the wire crates...

Shell


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I like a wire crate with divider panel. You can adjust the size of the crate as he grows. If he'll be a big guy (8 lbs), I'd get a 24 inch long. Otherwise a smaller one will do fine. Just place the divider to make it just big enough for him to lay down, stand up, and turn around.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I also prefer the wire crates with the divider panel. When he's a puppy, you put the divider panel in so the crate is only large enough to lay down and turn around in...he shouldn't have a lot of extra room because you do not want him to potty in the crate. As he grows, you can make his area larger, until you finally remove the divider panel alltogether.

The size I recommend for Maltese is the 18"x24" size. I purchase the Midwest crate brand, they come in single or double-door styles...I prefer the double doors because when I'm traveling with the dogs, depending on the bedroom layout I sometimes need to turn the crates a different way than usual to fit them in the room with me. It's kind of a nice feature to have "just in case" without really paying much more for. They also fold up easily!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We have more crates at our house than the UK has vicars! :HistericalSmiley:
Mostly we used the Mid-west metal one mentioned above w/double sided doors. We also have plastic, & soft-sided---and a pack & play! I love the pack & play the most. :thumbsup: Kitzel sleeps in it in our bedroom. When he was small we had a pee-pad inside it @ the one end, but he only used it a couple of times and then didn't anymore so we took it out. When he is sick or has surgery we put it back in the event he is sick. 
The soft sided crates we use for travel as they fit best under the seat of the airplane. I use them occasionally when we go out to someplace where I want to take him but want him confined---they also store nicely.:thumbsup:
I like an assortment of carry-bags also---some for cold, some for very hot weather. You can't have too many of those! Make sure you baby can lie down comfy in it.
Can't wait for photos!


----------

